# [lmsensors] Pas de mesures - w83627dhg (résolu)

## kochka

Salut  :Smile: 

J'essaye de faire marcher lmsensors sur mon Core2 Mais j'y arrive pas :'(

CM ASUS P5B-E-Plus

SOLUTION : 

Si vous avez le même pb que moi (avec w83627dhg) il vous faut déjà patcher w83627ehf pour qu'il prenne en compte w83627dhg justement.

Vous pouver trouver le patch dans ce thread :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536468-highlight-lmsensors.html

Ensuite vous pouvez evéntuellement patcher les sources du noyau pour avoir la temp des cores par les sondes internes :

http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2007-January/018676.html

Puis surtout, vous devez avoir une version de lm_sensor >= 2.10.2 (actuellement dans la branche instable)

J'ai installé le dernier kernel gentoo-sources instable auquel j'ai appliqué les patchs de Rudolf Marek du 14/01/2007.

```
Linux kochka 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 #3 SMP Tue Mar 20 17:01:44 CET 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Normalement j'ai les bon modules mais bizarrement i2c_core n'est pas utilisé pas coretemp

```
kochka kochka # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp               11008  0

hwmon                   7048  1 coretemp

nvidia               7756312  34

i2c_core               22784  1 nvidia

sky2                   40968  0

```

Et quand je lance sensors :

```
kochka kochka # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

```

Si je fais un sensors-detect, il me dit :

```
To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

# Chip drivers

modprobe w83627ehf

```

Mais voila :

```
kochka linux # modprobe w83627ehf

FATAL: Error inserting w83627ehf (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko): No such device

```

Je suis un noob en lmsensors, j'ai raté un truc ??

Thx  :Smile: Last edited by kochka on Tue Mar 20, 2007 8:30 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## kochka

ahhhh je suis trop con, j'ai oublié de patcher w83627ehf... Bon j'y retourne  :Smile: 

----------

## kochka

Bon maintenat je modprobe w83627ehf :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

w83627ehf              24464  0

i2c_dev                10504  0

i2c_isa                 9088  1 w83627ehf

coretemp               11008  0

hwmon                   7048  2 w83627ehf,coretemp

nvidia               7756312  34

i2c_core               22784  4 w83627ehf,i2c_dev,i2c_isa,nvidia

sky2                   40968  0

```

Mais   :Mad: 

```

kochka linux # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

w83627dhg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

```

[/code]

pk c'est tout vide bouhhhhhhhhh

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, atta, tu veux lire les valeurs de température du CPU lui même, comme ce que fait l'utilitaire Intel TAT sous ouinouin?

----------

## kochka

Connais pas Intel TAT, faut dire que sous Win je me limite a DXO et Photoshop... 

Ouais je voudrais bien avoir la temp des cores mais aussi les vitesses de rotation des ventilos...

Mais je comprend pk ca marche pas  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors commence par identifier ta carte mère...

Et modifie ton titre, parce que dans 99% des cas, il s'agit de lire les valeurs des capteurs de la carte mère, et çà n'a rien à voir avec le CPU, donc le Core 2.

Je ne te fais pas l'affront de te coller un lien vers une page wiki gentoo sur lm_sensor...

En dernier recours, compile en module tous les drivers en rapport avec les chips sensors (cf hardware monitoring), et relance sensors_detect.

Pour info, Intel TAT lit les diodes thermiques intégrées au Core2 lui même. Mais je ne connais pas à ce jour de façon de les interroger sous nunux.

----------

## kochka

Oui c'est vrai, ma CM est une Asus P5B-E Plus et sensor-detect me dit bien que le module necessaire est le 83627dhg(83627efh) et le modprobe passe depuis que j'ai patché les sources du 83627efh (pour le 83627dhg)...

Mais ca affiche rien .... (Mais il gueule pas pour autant !)

Avec le driver lm78, j'ai bien des temps mais les vitesse de rotation des ventilos.

Pour les sondes internes du Core2, tu as ces patchs :

http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2007-January/018676.html

C'est le module coretemp que tu vois dans mes posts precedents.Last edited by kochka on Tue Mar 20, 2007 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour info, Intel TAT lit les diodes thermiques intégrées au Core2 lui même. Mais je ne connais pas à ce jour de façon de les interroger sous nunux.

 

Ben , dans ce cas , c'est exactement ce que fais le patch coretemp.

pour la carte mere , c'est w83627ehf. 

EDIT: grilled  :Razz: 

euh, ben je ne sais pas trop la parce que ca marche bien ici, alors ...

Les patchs s'appliquent bien ?

J'utilise les patchs chopés sur la mailing-list de lm_sensors, et un ebuild de lm_sensors version cvs.

----------

## kochka

Bah j'avais chopé ton patch modifié pour le 2.6.19 r5 dans un autre thread que j'ai appliqué au 2.6.20 r3 et effectivement il a gueuler mais juste sur des lignes de doc. Donc je pense pas qu'il y ai un impact. Et puis je peux maintenant faire le modprobe sans pb alors qu'avant le patch, j'avais une FATAL...

Hum je vais investgué du coter de lm_sensor alors si tu dis que tu as une version CVS. Je vais testé de ce pas avec la unstable 2.10.2 car je suis en 2.10.1

----------

## kochka

De la bombe  :Smile: )) Merci ryo-san, ca venait bien de lm-sensors !!! Cool  :Smile: 

La temp des cores marche bien  :Smile: )

```

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +38°C  (high =  +100°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +44°C  (high =  +100°C)

w83627dhg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.15 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:      +12.25 V  (min =  +7.60 V, max =  +8.45 V) ALARM

AVCC:      +3.28 V  (min =  +0.78 V, max =  +0.38 V) ALARM

3VCC:      +3.28 V  (min =  +0.51 V, max =  +0.59 V) ALARM

in4:       +1.67 V  (min =  +1.34 V, max =  +0.45 V) ALARM

in5:       +1.61 V  (min =  +0.02 V, max =  +1.44 V) ALARM

in6:       +5.27 V  (min =  +4.94 V, max =  +1.18 V) ALARM

VSB:       +3.28 V  (min =  +0.64 V, max =  +2.05 V) ALARM

VBAT:      +0.00 V  (min =  +2.56 V, max =  +0.72 V) ALARM

Case Fan:    0 RPM  (min = 10546 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

CPU Fan:  1250 RPM  (min = 3443 RPM, div = 8) ALARM

Aux Fan:     0 RPM  (min = 10546 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

fan4:        0 RPM  (min = 10546 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

fan5:        0 RPM  (min = 42187 RPM, div = 8) ALARM

Sys Temp:    +37°C  (high =   +81°C, hyst =   +15°C)

CPU Temp:  +31.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)

AUX Temp: +119.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)   ALARM

```

----------

## kochka

Par contre les min-max, c'est du n'importe quoi, va falloir que je me paluche le fichier de conf de lmsensors...

c'est quoi ca ??? !!!

```
AUX Temp: +119.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)   ALARM

```

----------

## ryo-san

a coller dans /etc/sensors.conf ( remplacer la conf existante par ceci, ligne 2633 chez moi ) :

```

# Winbond W83627EHF configuration originally contributed by Leon Moonen

# This is for an Asus P5P800, voltages for A8V-E SE.

chip "w83627ehf-*" "w83627dhg-*"

    label in0 "VCore"

    label in2 "AVCC" # VSB and 3VCC were already set , so :)

    label in3 "3VCC"

    label in7 "VSB"

    label in8 "VBAT"

# The W83627DHG has no in9, uncomment the following line

    ignore in4

    ignore in5

    ignore in8

    ignore in9

 

# +12V is in1 and +5V is in6 as recommended by datasheet 

    compute in1 @*(1+(56/10)),  @/(1+(56/10))

    compute in6 @*(1+(22/10)),  @/(1+(22/10))

    set in1_min   12.0*0.9

    set in1_max   12.0*1.1

    set in6_min   5.0*0.95

    set in6_max   5.0*1.05

# Set the 3.3V

    set in2_min   3.3*0.95

    set in2_max   3.3*1.05

    set in3_min   3.3*0.95

    set in3_max   3.3*1.05

    set in7_min   3.3*0.95

    set in7_max   3.3*1.05

    set in8_min   3.3*0.95

    set in8_max   3.3*1.05

# Fans

# fan6 and fan7 are cha_fan4 and cha_fan5 on doc

# but are part of the P5B deluxe wifi-AP edition only

# which is not mine.

   

   label fan1      "Fan 1"       # cha_fan1

   label fan2      "CPU Fan"

   label fan3      "PWR Fan"          # pwr_fan 

   label fan4      "Fan 3"      # cha_fan3

   label fan5      "Fan 2"       # cha_fan2 

   label fan6      "to be set 2"

   label fan7      "to be set 3"

  

# set fan1_min   1600

 set fan2_min    600         # bios 0804 set this min value

# set fan3_min    1600

# set fan4_min    1600

 set fan5_min    1600

  ignore fan1

  ignore fan3

  ignore fan4

  ignore fan6

  ignore fan7

# Temperatures

   label temp1     "Sys Temp"

   label temp2     "CPU Temp"

   label temp3     "AUX Temp"

   

  ignore temp3

#  set temp1_over  45

#  set temp1_hyst  40

#  set temp2_over  45

#  set temp2_hyst  40

```

 :Wink: 

tu peux ignorer le AUX, je crois que ce n'est pas lu sur la carte mere ( de memoire ).

----------

## kochka

C'est cool merci  :Smile: 

Par contre je ne comprend pas trop le système de min-max

```

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +40°C  (high =  +100°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +45°C  (high =  +100°C)

w83627dhg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:      +12.25 V  (min =  +7.60 V, max =  +8.45 V) ALARM

AVCC:      +3.28 V  (min =  +0.78 V, max =  +0.38 V) ALARM

3VCC:      +3.28 V  (min =  +0.51 V, max =  +0.59 V) ALARM

in6:       +5.27 V  (min =  +4.94 V, max =  +1.18 V) ALARM

VSB:       +3.28 V  (min =  +0.64 V, max =  +2.05 V) ALARM

CPU Fan:  1214 RPM  (min = 3443 RPM, div = 8) ALARM

Fan 2:       0 RPM  (min = 168750 RPM, div = 8) ALARM

Sys Temp:    +38°C  (high =   +81°C, hyst =   +15°C)

CPU Temp:  +33.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)

```

Par exemple pour in1 il me sort min =  +7.60 V, max =  +8.45 V alors que dans la conf que tu m'a filé il y a :

set in1_min   12.0*0.9

set in1_max   12.0*1.1

Bizarre non ?

----------

## ryo-san

oui,

la je seche , peut etre du "dechet" lors du copié-collé ...

la sortie est nickel ici

----------

